# carpet has arrived in indy again...



## carpetkiller (May 5, 2005)

indy slots new r.c raceway is now open..for race schedule and times contract indy slots 5123 s. emerson ave...317-787-7568


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

carpetkiller said:


> indy slots new r.c raceway is now open..for race schedule and times contract indy slots 5123 s. emerson ave...317-787-7568


Can you give us some more details as to size of track, pit space, schedule? Thanks


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

No Monte Carlo's allowed.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

This track is about 10 miles from my home. It is located on south Emerson Ave, about 3 lights south of I-465 in the Beach Grove area. The size of the track is 50 by 36. It is slightly irregular in shape around the slot car track on the right end.

The shop has been running RC 1/18 scale for over a year, now. The owner felt he could expand his RC activity by putting this track in. He indicated that the slot car racing has sort of leveled off and doesn't appear to be growing any more.

The plan is to attempt to build some layouts that will handle 1/12 scale as well as the 1/18 scale. So 1/12 pan cars and 1/12 touring cars are being purchased by the locals. They used to run some 1/18 oval, but I don't know if there will be any of that for a while. No schedule has been laid out yet except that the 1/18 onroad is popular on Friday night.

The pits are large enough for almost 20 people. That part is smaller than Halo, only counting the table around Halo's track. He doesn't have a tire truing area or compressor to blow off the cars. The carpet is the latest version of rubber backed Daytona II from CRC. It is very smooth and builds a groove pretty quickly.

Hope that answers all the questions and I look forward to seeing all you guys with 1/18 scales some day.


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*Indy Slots*

Let me revise my previous post. We were able to count enough pit spots for around 60 people. The are very small (2 feet wide), but there is that many. Also, the carpet is 52 feet long and 34 feet wide. And, he has incorporated a barrier system that is very good with a combination of wood and the little domes from RoadRails. It is almost impossible to launch off the domes and flip your car. Drivers stand is 29 feet long with front and rear rails. It is all very nicely done.

Here is his schedule:
Track opens 4 pm Tues through Thursday, 11 am Friday-Sun
Racing
Tues 7pm 1/10 scale trucks & buggies
Wed 7pm 1/12 scale GTP
Thurs all day Open Practice
Fri 7pm 1/18 scale - stock, 45 turn, unlimited classes
Sat Noon 1/10 Touring Car
7pm 1/18 Trucks, 2WD & 4WD
Sun Non 1/10 & 1/18 oval

The address is: 5135 S. Emerson Ave, Indpls, IN
The phone is: 317-787-7568


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

You can see he had Expressman in mind when he built the drivers stand! :jest:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

davidl said:


> You can see he had Expressman in mind when he built the drivers stand! :jest:


grow up


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Indy Slots has added outdoor racing for the summer.

Saturdays: Off-Road for 1/10th and 1/8th electric and gas
Sundays: Asphalt parking lot racing for T-Spec (Oval) and electric TC. Practice starts around 11, Racing at 1.

Call (317) 787-7568 for more details.
Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## rhodopsine (Aug 13, 2002)

Do they still race 1/12 scale on wednesday? I'll be in Indy from July 24 to August 4 and I might bring my equipment with me.

Martin Paradis


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

David would know better then me. I'd call the shop.


----------



## RustyS (Feb 16, 2003)

Unfortunately the 1/12 scale action has died off. Most of the racers are running offroad out back at the present time. The new offroad track is real nice with even more upgrades coming. Currently the hobbyshop is building a dirt oval beside the offroad track. There has been talks about expanding the carpet track inside to better accomadate 1/10 scales.






rhodopsine said:


> Do they still race 1/12 scale on wednesday? I'll be in Indy from July 24 to August 4 and I might bring my equipment with me.
> 
> Martin Paradis


----------

